# AcesFull Herfs with Jaxs !!!!!!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lucky bas'tages..........

Thanks for the updates, Ace!

Gotta fill us in........

He and Jax smoking a Perdomo Habano Maduro.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What an awesome shot...... look at the smoke just floating like a halo on an angel........

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty damned cool. I was just wondering to myself how that was going and bam cycle updates us. He has now made more CR herfs that I have. I am a sorry SOB way to go fellas :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

We need to have a herf at this place.. its too awesome. Not as awesome as Jax but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> We need to have a herf at this place.. its too awesome. Not as awesome as Jax but awesome nonetheless.


Sounds like I need to plan a weekend retreat up there now......

Dude,,,,, that photo is so damn cool...... The smoke coming off those sticks made me wet myself,,,,,,

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

not bad for a camera phone eh


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> not bad for a camera phone eh


I think they rule!!!!

Even shot some great ****....... i mean..... YES>...... Cell cameras are very cool!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Even shot some great ****.......


How do you hit the correct button with only one hand? :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Well see andy.. its not much different than holding a double robusto and taking a shot with the other hand


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Well see andy.. its not much different than holding a double robusto and taking a shot with the other hand


Don't you mean Petit corona?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh.. well.. I was talking about me.. not you.. sorry yeah sure in your case petite corona... or lancer


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

:drinking: :rotfl: :drinking:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like it was a great time. 

Andy, don't feel bad. A petite corona is still bigger than a cigarillo :???:.



















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Even shot some great ****.......
> ...


Just for you bro..... send me an e-mail and I'll send you a cool shot....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

DONT do it andy.. you are playin with fire.......


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


I think maybe I should decline :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

It was a damn good time last night. It didn't look like we'd be able to get together because of his conferance schedule but thankfully he was able to bail out and I already had a signed kitchen pass from Mrs. JAX. 

Oh and he dropped a mini-bomb on me as we were leaving; a 601. (Thanks again bro) I tell ya, he has this stealth thing down. Probably gonna fire that puppy up this weekend while I plot......


----------

